# costume test for mhc and 2009



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is my costume test for this year.I am getting a black long sleeve shirt for this and trying to decide if i should keep the hat on or off. I will be wearing this for midwest haunters convention as well as halloween 2009.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I like it better without the hat personally.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

WITH the hat, then maybe some ghoulish hands to match! What accesories are you planning?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

tough call...?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the hat.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I prefer it without the hat.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Without Hat.


----------

